# Clear Odourless Cervical Mucus



## TMP (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi


----------



## TMP (Apr 11, 2010)

ooops my laptop pressed send before I even wrote my question.

Hi there,
I had my BFP on Sept 9th so I am just under 6 weeks pregnant. For the past few weeks, I have noticed that I have a lot of discharge and need to wear panty liners sometimes having to change them a few times a day. The discharge is clear and odourless and sometimes I wonder if its discharge or if, scarily, it is urine?? 

I did search on CM on this thread and found some information but it all seemed to be related to later on in pregnancy.

Is this level of discharge normal at this early a stage in the pregnancy? It is quite disconcerting because I keep thinking its AF and keep having to check like a loony  

I hope you can give me a bit of piece of mind.

Thank you!

tx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, it's quite common at this stage and does a good job of making you panic as you have to keep checking in case it's blood!!! 

Don't worry, 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## TMP (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you so much Emilycaitlin, I was beginning to get very concerned.

T x


----------

